# [PC-BSD] 320GB IDE Hard Disk won't mount



## human3499320534 (Mar 14, 2010)

I am completely new to BSD in general. I am familiar with Linux.

I am using PC-BSD 8.0

Now in Linux I could tell you easily what hard drives/partitions everything is on. But I am not at all use to slices, etc.

So here is what I have, (in Linux Language.) I have three Sata and one IDE.

/dev/sda has PC-BSD on it, I do believe that one is ad0, maybe.
/dev/sdb is unformatted but will have /dev/sdb1 as swap, /dev/sdb2 Xubuntu and /dev/sdb3 Suse (probably.)
/dev/sdc has Vista on it
 and the final one is my IDE hard drive. In the bios it shows up as 0, some linux distros say sdd while others say hd0.

So the problem I am having is that Vista is getting picked up just fine with PC-BSD, NTFS.
But the IDE hard drive, fat32, is not. I get an error saying that it is too large and I need to add a -o to something. I looked at the fstab and I don't even see anything there except for PC-BSD partitions.

How do I add this IDE so it auto mounts for me. It is my back up drive and I need it. Fat32 was the easiest thing so far to mount in Linux without getting the NTFS read write headaches with some distros. Of course I can use it in Vista as well. But PC-BSD is a bit cranky with this all, lol.


----------



## human3499320534 (Mar 14, 2010)

I should ad that it is PC-BSD 64bit.


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 14, 2010)

It is probably asking for [red]-o large[/red], in fstab(5) you would want it to be something like 
	
	



```
/dev/ad0s1 /path/to/mount/point msdosfs rw,noatime,large 0 0
```
.

This is assuming it is fat32, and not ntfs (which would change everything).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 14, 2010)

human3499320534 said:
			
		

> I am using PC-BSD 8.0



For the record: *Sticky: Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense*


----------



## human3499320534 (Mar 14, 2010)

I Have been to the PC-BSD forums and even if it isn't exact answers from here, they are close enough. I will figure out the rest, lol.

I just had to reinstall PC-BSD. The bootloaders for Xubuntu, Suse and PC-BSD where not playing nicely. So I just decided to get everything installed in the root so it would work with GAG bootloader.

Now I am going to try the -o large in fstab. It is a fat32 since that seems to work out better with various OS' then NTFS.

Thanks for the tips. I will be back and let everyone know if this works and mark it as solved if it does.


----------



## human3499320534 (Mar 14, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> It is probably asking for [red]-o large[/red], in fstab(5) you would want it to be something like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. This worked perfectly, aside from user error the first time I tried this, (lets just say it was a dumb mistake, lol) I am just glad nano was there 

Thanks again.


----------



## human3499320534 (Mar 14, 2010)

I guess there is no place to mark a thread solved. But this one is ï¿½e


----------



## jailed (Mar 14, 2010)

To mark the thread as solved you must edit your first message and select the solved prefix. But to be able to edit your posts, you must have at least 10 posts in the forum.


----------



## human3499320534 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok. that explains it. I guess I will come back to this one at 10 and mark it as solved, lol. Thanks.


----------

